
Show HN: Macro – Customize your Zoom meeting interface - rjkeck2
https://macro.io
======
rjkeck2
Hey folks! My name is John and I’m one of the creators of Macro
([https://macro.io](https://macro.io)). We allow Zoom users to customize their
meeting interface with different UI modes, real-time airtime visualization,
and dynamically synced note-taking.

My co-founder Ankith and I both realized how unproductive most meetings were
while working everywhere from startups to Fortune 500 companies. As engineers,
we thought we could use technology to fix that. We started gathering data
around meeting effectiveness last year using a Slack integration at over 250
companies and found that people were having the most problems in virtual
meetings (and this was before COVID and before the entire world was WFH!).
Specifically, people felt like their voice wasn’t heard and they were missing
next steps (or the entire point of the meeting). They felt that video meetings
were frankly getting in the way of work instead of augmenting it.

We decided in December 2019 that we should use these customer learnings to
build a new video interface that would fix the biggest issues. Instead of
reinventing the wheel, we chose to build on top of the new Zoom SDK so we
could piggyback on the best audio / video infrastructure around. Our initial
launch focuses on showing airtime distribution in real time, giving users the
ability to take GDoc-synced notes directly from the Zoom UI, and allowing
users to pick different video modes for different meetings (like a mode with
small bubbles at the top to pair program or design on Figma together).

It’s our first day live to the public and we’re excited to share the product
with HN without any recently popularized ‘exclusive waitlist’. You can check
us out and download (macOS only at the moment) at
[https://macro.io](https://macro.io) or just see more on Product Hunt and
TechCrunch. We’re a small company of 5 and we’re rapidly iterating on the
product every week so we’d love any and all feedback from the HN community!

~~~
ajrharris
Just downloaded! Can't wait to try it out.

------
spdustin
Little Snitch reported that Macro wanted to send a request to
hooks.slack.com—I'd imagine that you're posting a notice in your team's Slack
when the tool is used?

Your on-boarding mentions your affinity for transparency, but this feels
pretty shady to me. I've uninstalled the app.

~~~
rjkeck2
We don't use any traditional third-party user tracking software so we do
indeed use Slack webhooks to allow the leadership team to be notified about
certain events (onboardings, uninstalls, etc.). No meeting data (name,
attendees, or otherwise) are included in these requests.

If you've got any suggestions on how to debug client-side issues with more
transparency in mind, I'd love to hear them!

